# red tailed shark fin nip/ rot?



## lee simpson (Jan 10, 2013)

So my pooor little red tail is still not getting any better, in fact i would say his fins are in a worse state, he's active, animated and eating well, his fins just look in a mess  i treated my water melafix for a week and i thought it had improved, i just did a 50 % water change at the weekend, i don't think he has gotten worse since but just don't know what else to do, like i said he doesn't stressed or anything, any other tips?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pictures and water parameters would be helpful. Quite the mix of fish you have there. Not sure about the rest of the fish but the shark is going to require a tank that is a minimum of 36" length. You might actually want to think about getting a 48"(50gal) tank so everyone will have plenty of room to themselves. Plus Sharks really need a cave or hiding spot to call their own ime.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

That is a lot of fish for a 30g. Even with good filtration, you need to do quite a water change often. What is your water parameter like and what kind of filtration you have? How often you do water change?


----------



## Travo (Dec 16, 2012)

Very crowded for 30gallon I'd say , the cichlids and sharks will both get quite big for that tank


----------



## lee simpson (Jan 10, 2013)

hey guys sorry, that was a typo, its a 40 g tank, its 32" across the front. i change the water once a month, do a 50- 75 % change every time. I have a fluval 206 filter, i also have a power head in the tank and im using all live plants.


----------



## lee simpson (Jan 10, 2013)

hey guys sorry, that was a typo, its a 40 g tank, its 32" across the front. i change the water once a month, do a 50- 75 % change every time. I have a fluval 206 filter, i also have a power head in the tank and im using all live plants. I will do a test tomorrow and give parameters ( just ran out monday) and post the hits.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Even a 40g tank, that is a good load of fish for a small 206 filter. 

Doing a water change once a month is not enough. First, your ph might be low if you don't have any buffering in your tank. Then after a month, you do a water change and I assume your ph from tap should be around 7-7.2 which might shock your fish. But anyway, do a parameter test and see what the reading is at.


----------



## lee simpson (Jan 10, 2013)

hi guys, so i just checked all my levels, 
ph 7, 
ammonia is below 0.6 
NO3 is at 5 mg 
NO2 isn't registering anything. 

i got some Melafix after some advise from the store owner and fluval rep ( who just happened to be at Pet boutique this morning )

anybody else have any thoughts?


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Two 20% water changes a week will probably be a good start.


----------

